# looking for 1/87 semi truck models



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I have built several Athern 1560 kenworth truck kits and am looking for any. I bought an Athern box with half a dozen of these kits in it a few year ago. Do any of you folks know if I can get anymore of these kits? At that time I know someone told me Athern did not make the kits anymore, but I found this box of kits only cannot remember where I got them at. I would really appreciate any help in locating a few more. I'm an N scale modeler, but love the 1/87 truck kits.

Thanks fellows


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i have a few older matchbox convoy series trucks.
crane, 2 semi ladders and a majorette texaco tanker.

check on ebay i just saw a whole bunch of semi tractor kits on there


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I went to a train show a few weeks ago and this lady had a huge box of those athearn truck kits for 5 bucks a pop....


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Con-Cor makes some great 1/87th scale HO scale sets, I think they have N-Scale as well. 

I have bought direct from Con-Cor without any issues. 

http://www.con-cor.com/HO+Nveh0409.html


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

Herpa make good trucks too in rtr type but you can kit bash some epic stuff out of it 
ditto for Norscott and Malibu international


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*1/87 trucks*

I have ton of malibu and herpa norscat and other trucks. I am also a member of the 1/87 vehicle and equiipment club, so I know where to get lots of different truck kits. I have a lot of herpa truck kits, most built, cab overs, conventional etc.. Thanks so much for helping tho, I really appreciate it. The older style Kenworths of the Athern line are the only ones from that era. No one else makes those old W 925's model. Most are the newer stuff.

Thanks again, sure appreciate the help:thumbsup:


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

older stuff oh!
well herpa have a couple of older stuff 
although they might give your collection that "military surplus" look


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

interesting if ya like stuff not made in America


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I have quite a few of herpa and bosch and a few others that are mostly German trucks (what I need for my RR) but I have a few american military that i have kit bashed into the German trucks, interesting looks but not sure if they will stay that way, least for now...


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey, nice pics, some of the european stuff is neat looking, like the 30's style trucks with the ladders on top. I also have a lot of the roco series of military stuff, mostly tanks and trucks. Thhanks for sharing


----------

